# Macs/Spilos



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

New pics

View attachment 68794


View attachment 68795


View attachment 68796


View attachment 68797


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man that ****** looks sweet..very fat too..what you been feeding him..


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I feed them everything, alot of frozen shrimp ,scallops, feeders and some boild chichen breast.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

There nice and fat love the setup


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, there not shy either


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

they look pretty good, how big is that tank?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

The tank is a 50 gallon.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking good. How are they doing together and how long have they been together?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How long they been together and have you had any problems with aggression?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

They have been together over a year and the only aggression they had was when they where young about a quarter size. there is one that has a deformed mouth but that wasn't do to any aggression it happend to him over time.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet man, are they tank breed???


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not sure I got them from two different LFS. They are pretty nasty though.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fat spilos/macs









Any problems with the cohabitation ???


----------

